# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  أخبركم أني رزقت بمولودة ... وأحتاج دعاءً  منكم

## رضا الحملاوي

رزقني الله بمولودتي الأولى ... (إبتسامة) 
أخوكم في الله يحتاج الدعاء بالشفاء لزوجتي فهي مريضة 
بارك الله فيكم ... أحبكم في الله تعالى

----------


## محبة الفضيلة

ما شاء الله تبارك الله ...
أنبتها الله نباتاً حسناً وجعلها صالحةً مصلحة و جعلها الله قرة عين لكما و ألبس الله والدتها لباس الصحة و لباس العفو والعافية والتقوى و لا بأس على عليها طهور إن شاء الله .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة ... ولك بمثل ما دعوت

----------


## أمة الله مريم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...............

بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ،  وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ

أسأل الله العزيز القدير أن يستخلصها وأبناء المسلمين لنفسه سبحانه ، وأن يعز بهم الإسلام والمسلمين ويذل بهم الشرك والمشركين.
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجتك الغالية وأن يديم عليها الصحة والعافية ، وأن يديم بينكما المودة والرحمة والسكينة.
آمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## رضا العربي

السلام عليكم
أحبك الله أخي الكريم الذي نتحاب جميعا فيه(تجهّم)
فرحنا كفرحك.. أنبت الله ابنتك نباتا حسنا وأحاطها برعايته ورباها لك وكل بنات وأبناء المسلمين 
وبورك لك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب ورزقت بره وبلغ أشده.. وجعلها الله برة بكما وقرة عين لكما ونفع بها الدين
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يتم شفاء أمها على خير ويديم عليها نعمة العافية ويديم بينكما المودة ونقاء العيش من كدر الفتن و ثقل الهموم...آمييييي  ييييييييين
أترقب-إن شاء الله-في فبراير مثلك مولودا...لكنه ليس أوليَ، بل متم الفيلق العرمرم بإذن الله..فدعوة مقدمة من الأحباء
ودمتم جميعا بفضل من الله ونعمة

----------


## أم نور الهدى

بسم الله ما شاء الله ..
بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفِيها و يعافِيها

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ،  وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ
وأن يرزق أهلك شفاء لا يغادر سقما.
وأن يتم لآل أخينا رضا على خير وعافية.
وأن يبلّغ من دعا بالولد ما ترجاه.

----------


## محمد الحجي

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفيها ويذهب عنها الباس رب الناس آمين

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

ما شاء الله
بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ

----------


## أبو محمد حمادة سالم

بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ
وأسأل الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم أن يشفي أهلك شفاءً عاجلا غيرآجل اللهم آمين

----------


## أبو وائل الجزائري

أسأل الله تعالى أن يشفي وأن يعافي زوجتك الكريمة وأن يجعل هذه المولودة مباركة عليكما وعلى أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أسـامة

ألبسها الله لباس التقى، وأعانك وزوجك على حسن تربيتها. وكتب الشفاء العاجل لزوجك ومتعكما بصحتكما.

----------


## القارئ المليجي

ما شاء الله تبارك الله يا أخانا الحبيب الدرعمي رضا.
أنبت الله ابنتَكَ نباتًا حسنًا، وجعلها صالحةً مصلحة.
وجعلها الله قُرَّة عينٍ لوالديها.
وألبس الله والدتَها لباسَ الصِّحة ولباس العافية والتقوى، ولا بأسَ عليْها طهورٌ إن شاء الله.

----------


## سيد محمد منازع

ربنا يشفيها لك .. وتقوم بالسلامة والعافية .. وتنجب لك البنين والبنات .. وأسال الله أن يرزقك من يحررنا ويحرر القدس .. آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

إخوتي ، أخواتي ، أدخلتم السرور إلى قلب أخيكم بدعواتكم الطيبات وأثلجتم صدره ، وفرجتم همه
أسأل الله العظيم ، رب العرش العظيم  أن يبارك لكم في أنفسكم وفي صحتكم ، وفي أموالكم وأهليكم
 أسأله عز وجل أن يرحمكم ووالديكم وأولادكم وكل من تحبون
 متعكم الله بالصحة والعافية وأسبغ عليكم ستره
 أسأله عز وجل أن يعطي كل واحد منكم مسألته ، ويأتيه بما يسره ، ويبعد عنه ما يهمه 
دامت لكم الأفراح والمسرات جميعاً

----------


## بسام الحربي

أسأل الله لك كل خير تتمناه ونسأله سبحانه أن يحفظ عليك زوجك وأن يشافيها ويعافيها ويجعلها خير زوجة لك,,
وأسأل الله لك أن تكون ابنتك قرة عين لك ولزوجك, وان يتولاها كما تولى عباده الصالحين.. اميين

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن 
الف مبروك اخينا الفاضل جعلها الله من مواليد السعد
ورزقك برها وبركتها وحفظها الله من كل سوء ومكروه
ونسأل الله اني يشفي والدتها وان يلبسها ثوب العافية

----------


## أمة القادر

تبارك الله ..أنبتها الله نباتا حسنا
بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي أختنا الكريمة شفاءا تاما لا يغادر سقما و أسأله ربي جلّ في علاه أن يقر أعينكم جميعا و يوفقكم لما يحبه و يرضاه و أن يجعل من ذريتكم الصالحين المصلحين في الأرض

----------


## رضا العربي

> بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ،  وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ
> وأن يرزق أهلك شفاء لا يغادر سقما.
> وأن يتم لآل أخينا رضا على خير وعافية.
> وأن يبلّغ من دعا بالولد ما ترجاه.


آمين آمين...أحسن الله إليكم أبا عبد الله الحبيب وبارك فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا عميما

----------


## ربوع الإسـلام

ما شاء الله ، تبارك الرّحمن ..
بُورك في الموهوب ، وشكرت الواهب ، ورزقت برّه ..
أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعلها من حملة كتابه العاملين به ، وينبتها نباتًا طيبًا حسنًا مُباركًا .. آمين
شفى الله والدتها من كُلّ سقمٍ وسوء ..

----------


## أبو بكر يحي السطائفي

_هنأك الله بالمولود الجديد وجعلها الله من حملت كلامه المجيد وأنبتها الله نباتا حسنا وجعلها مباركة أينما كانت وحلت._

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بوركتم إخوتي وأخواتي جميعاً وجزاكم الله جل وعز الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
اللهم من كان أعزباً فزوجه ، ومن يتمنى الولد فارزقه الذرية الصالحة التي تعينه على الخير و تقر عينه 
أفرحكم الله  كما أفرحتموني  بدعواتكم الطيبة ، وأدام المولى عليكم الصحة والعفو والعافية
  آمييين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> ما شاء الله تبارك الله يا أخانا الحبيب الدرعمي رضا.
> أنبت الله ابنتَكَ نباتًا حسنًا، وجعلها صالحةً مصلحة.
> وجعلها الله قُرَّة عينٍ لوالديها.
> وألبس الله والدتَها لباسَ الصِّحة ولباس العافية والتقوى، ولا بأسَ عليْها طهورٌ إن شاء الله.


الشيخ الحبيب .. شرفتني بتبريكاتك الطيبة جزاك ربي الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة 
 لكني لست درعمياً البتة ... (إبتسامة )

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيراً أجمعين ... وجعل عليكم العيد هناء  وسعادةً وبركةً وحفظا لكم جميعاً ولأهاليكم ومن تحبون 
متعكم الله عز وجل بالصحة والعافية والعفو والستر  في الدنيا والآخرة

----------


## أبو عبد البر رشيد

أكثر الله مالك و ولدك 
و شفا الله زوجك 
أحبك الله و غفر لك

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله في أهلك ومالك وعلمك وجزاك ربي جل وعز كل خيرٍ في الدنيا والآخرة يا أبا عبد البر

----------


## أبو عبد الله بن الاسلام

*بورك الموهوب و شكرت الواهب و رزقت بره و بلغ أشده
اللهم اجعلها مولوده مباركة صالحة قانتة حاملة لكتاب الله
أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفي أهلك عاجلا
عليك أخي بدوام الرقية الشرعية لها و ستشفى بإذن الله
و لا تنس وصية رسول الله :
عليكم بالسنى و السنوت ، فإن فيها شفاء من كل داء إلا السام  قيل : يا رسول الله  و ما السام ؟ قال : الموت 
الراوي:       أبي بن أم حرام      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1798
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  قوي بالطرق*

----------


## محمود محمد محمود مرسي

أخي في الله الدكتور / رضا الحمَلاوي ، 
السلامُ عليكمْ ورحمةُ الله وبركاتُه ، وبعدُ :
 فبارَكَ اللهُ لكَ ـ يا أخي ـ فيما رزقَكَ من موْلودٍ ، وأعَانكَ على تربيتِها ترْبيةً : تُرْضِي بها ربَّكَ ، وتقرُّ بها عينُكَ ، وتضمنُ بها برَّكَ ،وتكون سببًا في الفوزِ بالجنةِ ، والنجاةِ من النارِ ،  وأتمَّ اللهُ عليك النعمةَ بشفاءِ أمِّها شِفاءً عاجِلًا لا يغادرُ سقما ، ولا يترُكُ ألما ، اللهم اشْفِهَا لهما ، واحفظها من كلِّ مكروهٍ وسُوءٍ ؛ فأنتَ يا ربَّنا الشَّافي ، وأنتَ وحْدَك المُعَافي ، ويَا أخِي ـ وأنتَ طبيبٌ ـ
لا تعْتقِدْ أنَّ الدَّواءَ شَافي ... ... فاللهُ وحْدَه ُ هُو المُعَافي
ما الطِّبُّ إنْ يُصًبْ دواءُ الداءِ ..... إلا مِنَ الأسبابِ للشِّفاء
فاطلُبْ مِنَ الله ِالشِّفاءَ وارْتقبْ ...... شِفاءَهُ إذا أخذْتَ بالسَّببْ
ادْع ُبجوْفِ الليلِ ربًّا سامِعا ..... مُبالغًا فيمَا دعَوْتَ ضَارعا
ومُدَّ كَفَّ الفقر للقريبِ ...... وادْع ُ بقلْبٍ حاضِر ٍ مُنيب
تحَرَّ وقتًا فيهِ يُستجَابُ ... ... ... وموْضِعًا به الدُّعا يُجابُ
واعْلمْ بأنَّ اللهَ قدْ يُؤخِّرُ .......... إجَابة َ الدُّعَاء ِ أو يَدَّخِرُ
فلا تكُنْ إنْ تدْعُ ذا استعْجالِ ..... تقُولُ ربِّي لمْ يُجِبْ سُؤَالي
فاللهُ يُعطِي الْعَبْدَ ما قَدْ سَأَلَهْ ..... مِنْ حَاجَة ٍ مَا لمْ يكنْ ذا عَجَلَةْ
كُنْ مُوقنًا أنَّ الإِلهَ عَاجِلا ... . سَيَسْتجِيبُ للدُّعا أو آجِلا
 والسَّلام .

----------


## مهندس مصري

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العيظم أن يُبارك لك فيها وأن يجعلها بارة بك وبوالدتها 
وأن يُعينك الله علي تربية تربية صالحة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

إخوتي عبد الله ومحمود والمهندس المصري
جزاكم الله الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة ولكم بمثل ما دعوتم و أحسن
أخي محمودالمرسي بارك الله فيك على الأرجوزة الرائعة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

الأخ الطبيب رضا الحملاوي
كتبت لك رسالة على الخاص، فظهر لي هذا التنبيه:
[رضا الحملاوي تجاوز المحد له من مساحة الرسائل الخاصة المخزونة ولا يمكنه إستلام رسائل أخرى إلى أن يحرر بعض المساحة.]

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

(إبتسامة) 
سأحل الأمر إن شاء الله يا حبيبنا الشيخ

----------


## أبو زياد النوبي

مبارك يا دكتور رضا 
أسأل الله رب العالمين أن يبارك فيها وأن يرزقك وأمها برها 
وأن يشف اهلك شفاء لا يغادر سقما 

سؤال يا دكتور رضا هل نضمن الزواج من الرابعة بعد ثمانة عشر سنة ؟!

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أخي الحبيب أبا زياد شكراً لك ... والك بمثل ما دعوت وزيادة 
أما عن السؤال فما فهمته .. اعذرني وضح لي أكثر حبيبي

----------


## القارئ المليجي

إنه خاطب ....
..
..
..
وانا كمان 
لكن لابني  :Smile:

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> إنه خاطب ....


من ؟ أخونا أبو زياد النوبي خاطب رابعة ؟ 




> وانا كمان 
> لكن لابني


الله أكبر ... الله يهنيه ويفرحكم

----------


## أبو مهند المصري

أخي الحبيب بورك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب وبلغ أشده ورزقت بره،،،
أسأل الله أن ينبتها نباتا حسنا، وأن يجعلها ذخرا لك ولزوجك، وأن تقر بها عينك، وأن تسعد بها نفسك، وتأنس بها كلما نظرت إلى وجهها الصبوح، وأن يرزقها وبناتنا العفة، وأن تكون منجية لك - إن شاء الله - من النار.
وأما عن أهلك فهي أحوج الناس الآن إليك كن بجوارها، ولا تتركها، وسل الله أن يبارك لك فيها وأن يشفيها، ونحن - أهل الألوكة- ندعو الله أن يشفيها، وأن يردها إليكم وبنتها المحبوبة سالمة غانمة رابحة الأجر وطيب الجسد - إن شاء الله- أحبك في الله.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

أحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه يا أخي الحبيب أبا مهند 
حفظك الله وأهلك وعلمك وأولادك 
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

بارك الله فيكم وفي مولدتكم، وشفا الله زوجتكم، وأنبت ابنتكم نباتاً حسناً وجعلها للإسلام ذخراً.. اللهم آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك يا أبا الطيب

----------


## الباحث النحوي

بارك الله لك فِي المَوْهُوبِ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ، آمين، ولعلك أخي الكريم تقولها لي قريبا على خير إن شاء الله!

----------


## أبومعاذالمصرى

> ما شاء الله ، تبارك الرّحمن ..
> بُورك في الموهوب ، وشكرت الواهب ، ورزقت برّه ..
> أسأل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجعلها من حملة كتابه العاملين به ، وينبتها نباتًا طيبًا حسنًا مُباركًا .. آمين
> شفى الله والدتها من كُلّ سقمٍ وسوء ..


آمين آمين آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكما إخوتي الباحث النحوي و أبا معاذ المصري 

أخي الباحث النحوي .. نعم أسأل الله تعالى أن يكمل لك على خير ونفرح بمولودك قريباً

----------


## أبو أنس البرجس

مبروك 
أسأله سبحانه أن يجعلها مباركه أينما كانت 
وأسأله سبحانه أن يشفي زوجتك

----------


## أحمد السكندرى

بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكما أحبتي أبا أنس البرجس وأحمد السكندري 
جزاكم الله جميعاً الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة

----------


## الأندلسي

بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ،  وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ
وأن يرزق أهلك شفاء لا يغادر سقما.
نسأل الله أن ينبتها نباتا حسنا.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك يا أخي الأندلسي

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

أسأل الله بأسمائه الحسنى الحسنى وصفاته العلى أن تكون من خيار أهل السنة، ومن أهل العلم والفضل، ومن أهل التقوى والورع والزهد
حفظ الله البنية، ورعاها، وجنبها فساد هذا الزمان العصيب

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك يا أبا مجاهد 
جزاك الله خيراً على الدعوات الطيبات

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

بارك الله لك في الموهوب وشكرت الواهب عز وجل وبلغ أشده ورزقت بره 
(ما تنساش الطمينة ) ايتسامة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

تستاهل أخي عدلان وبارك الله فيك 
(ابتسامة )

----------


## أبو القاسم

الحمدلله على ما رزقكما ..ووفقكما لشكر أنعمه..وشفى اللهم زوجك شفاء تاما لا يغادر سقماً
وهداكما لحسن تربية الوليدة وسلمها من كل مكروه ومن كل عين لامة
لكنك لم تخبرنا باسمها حتى أحجزها للقاسم الذي هو في علم الله !

----------


## أبوأسامة الجزائري

أخي رضا بارك الله لك فيما رزقك، ووفقك لحسن تربية هذه البُنيّة ، وجعلها على منهاج عائشة وحفصة ، وشفى الله زوجتك قريباً ، اللهم رب الناس أذهب الباس واشفها أنت الشافي لاشفاء إلا شفاؤك شفاء لايغادر سقماً.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيكما يا أبا القاسم ويا أبا أسامة وجزاكما الله كل خيرٍ 


> لكنك لم تخبرنا باسمها حتى أحجزها للقاسم الذي هو في علم الله !


هي لينة حفظها الله ... وقل للقاسم يحظر نفسه ومهرها حفظ كتاب الله وحفظ عشرة متونٍ ( إبتسامة )

----------


## أبو مجاهد الحنبلي

> بارك الله فيكما يا أبا القاسم ويا أبا أسامة وجزاكما الله كل خيرٍ هي لينة حفظها الله ... وقل للقاسم يحظر نفسه ومهرها حفظ كتاب الله وحفظ عشرة متونٍ ( إبتسامة )


حفظك الله أيا لينة؛ وحفظ البنيّة وحفظ زوجك الكريمة.
ولا تنسى الطمينة كما هو معلوم بالاضطرار، ولا تنسى حقي من فخذ وصدر العقيقة.
-إبتسامة محب -

----------


## أبو القاسم

اسم جميل ..حفظها الله تعالى, وأعجبني أنك كتبتها بالتاء المربوطة..ليكون عربيا أصيلاً
أما المهر فلا تقلق, سيأتيك حافظا للكتب التسعة زيادة على القرآن..إن شاء الله تعالى

----------


## التبريزي

مباركٌ أبا لينة، بارك الله لك فيها، وأسبغ على أمها نعمة الصحة والعافية،
وجعل الله لينة خيرا من أبويها وجَدَّيها وجَدَّتيها، وجعلها حافظة لكتابه الكريم..

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> حفظك الله أيا لينة؛ وحفظ البنيّة وحفظ زوجك الكريمة.
> ولا تنسى الطمينة كما هو معلوم بالاضطرار، ولا تنسى حقي من فخذ وصدر العقيقة.
> -إبتسامة محب -


بارك الله فيك ... وأحبك الله الذي أحببتني فيه




> اسم جميل ..حفظها الله تعالى, وأعجبني أنك كتبتها بالتاء المربوطة..ليكون عربيا أصيلاً


آمين يا رب ... تعمدت تسميتها بكلمةٍ قرآنية



> سيأتيك حافظا للكتب التسعة زيادة على القرآن..إن شاء الله تعالى


ذلك أفضل ... والكتب التسعة طبعاً... السنة المباركة




> مباركٌ أبا لينة، بارك الله لك فيها، وأسبغ على أمها نعمة الصحة والعافية،
> وجعل الله لينة خيرا من أبويها وجَدَّيها وجَدَّتيها، وجعلها حافظة لكتابه الكريم..


اللهم آمين ... جزاك الله الفردوس أخي التبريزي

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم يا رب السموات والأرض ، يا سميع يا مجيب ، يا واهب النعم 
أسألك بأسمائك الحسنى ، وصفاتك العلى 
أن تجازي كل من بارك لي وفرح معي ودعا لي
 أن تجازيه الفردوس  وأن تحفظه في نفسه وأهله وماله ...
وأن ترزق العزاب منا الزواج من صالحي خلقك  
وترزق كل من يبحث عن الولد عاجلاً غير آجلٍ 
ذريةً صالحةً يا أكرم الأكرمين 
اللهم أسعد أهل الألوكة فإني أحبهم فيك 
آمين، آمين، آمين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

البنت تحب سماع القرآن والحمد لله  ( ابتسامة ) ... 
تتألم في بطنها ... هي  وأمها تحتاجان  دائماً دعاءكم المبارك ...
  جزى الله أهل الألوكة خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

اللهم احفظ أهل الألوكة : أولادهم ، زوجاتهم وأزواجهن .... آمين  

اللهم أسألك تزويج العزاب والعازبات ممن صلح من المؤمنين والمؤمنات 

اللهم ارزق الأولاد الصالحين لمن ينتظرهم ... آمين  




> هي وأمها تحتاجان دائماً دعاءكم المبارك ...
> جزى الله أهل الألوكة خيراً

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لو دعوتم الله معي للبنت إخوتي الكرام 

فهي في حاجة لرقية ولدعاء صالح

----------


## مصطفى الراقي

طبيبنا الغالي : بورك لك في الموهوب ، وشكرت الواهب ، وبلغ أشده ، ورزقت بره . ولئن كان في الطبع حبّ الذّكور والشّغف بالبنين، فإنّ البنين من البنات، وهنّ باليمن معروفات، وبالبركات موصوفات، وبالذّكور في أثرهنّ مبشّرات، فهنّأك الله النعمة فيها تهنئةً لا تنقضي سعادتها، ولا يعترض النقص والتقدير شيئاً منها، وأبقى هذه الصبيّة ممتعاً أبوها بها، ومنشأً له الحظّ من حداثتها، وبلّغها أفضل مبالغ الصالحات القانتات من أمّهاتها، وجعل في مولدها أصدق دليل على طول عمر أبيها وسعادة أمها ، إنه لطيفٌ جواد. وكما قال العباس بن الأحنف :
مد لك الله الحياة مداً ... حتى يريك ابنك هذا جدا ..
ولابأس طهوراً على أم لينة ، وأسال الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي أختنا أم لينة ، وأساله أن يبارك في هذه لينة حتى تثمر عجوة (ابتسامة) 
ولولا إننا نهينا عن الخطبة على خطبة الأخ لخطبتها لعبدالرحمن عناداً في الشيخ ابوالقاسم الذي تسبب في غلاء مهرها ! وهو يعلم إن أقلهن مهراً أكثرهن بركة (أبتسامة)

----------


## أشجعي

مبارك دكتورنا,
بعدين مافي خوف على الأهل (إن شاء الله) فالطبيب 24 ساعة باليوم موجود : )

----------


## أبوعبدالعزيزالتميمي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك
أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجك 
اللهم بارك له في أهله وذريته, اللهم اجعلهم قرة عين له ياأرحم الراحمين.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> [size=5ولولا إننا نهينا عن الخطبة على خطبة الأخ لخطبتها لعبدالرحمن عناداً في الشيخ ابوالقاسم الذي تسبب في غلاء مهرها ! وهو يعلم إن أقلهن مهراً أكثرهن بركة (أبتسامة)[/size]


أضحك الله سنك أخي مصطفى وبارك فيك على دعواتك الطيبات وعلى رسالتك الجميلة جمال أدب لسان الدين ... بورك في عبد الرحمن وجُعِل في حفظٍ من الرحمن 

جزاكما الله خيراً يا إخوتي الأشجعي وأبا عبد العزيز التميمي  ...جعل الله منازلكم في الفردوس الأعلى

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

> اللهم يا رب السموات والأرض ، يا سميع يا مجيب ، يا واهب النعم 
> 
> أسألك بأسمائك الحسنى ، وصفاتك العلى 
> أن تجازي كل من بارك لي وفرح معي ودعا لي
> أن تجازيه الفردوس وأن تحفظه في نفسه وأهله وماله ...
> وأن ترزق العزاب منا الزواج من صالحي خلقك 
> وترزق كل من يبحث عن الولد عاجلاً غير آجلٍ 
> ذريةً صالحةً يا أكرم الأكرمين 
> اللهم أسعد أهل الألوكة فإني أحبهم فيك 
> ...


آمين، آمين، آمين
 
بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبةِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّها ، وَبَلَغَتْ أَشُدَّها

الفاضل الدكتور رضا، نسأل الله تعالى أن ينبتها نباتًا حسنًا وأن يرزقك الذرية الصالحة ، وأن يمتعك وأهلك بالصحة والعافية.


إليك سلامي عاطرًا أيها الذي = حباكَ إلهُ الناس من فضله وُلْدَا
وأكرمك الباري دوامًا وصانكم = ويشفي ويهدي دائمًا من قد استهدى

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

لا فُضّ فوك أيّها الأخ الحبيب 

زوّجك الله من صالحةٍ في الدّنيا .. وجعلكما في الجنّة في الغرف العليا ...

ورزقكما  البنات والبنين الصّالحين ... ومتّعكم بصحبة سيّد المرسلين ... اللهمّ آمين

----------


## متبع الأثر

بارك الله لك فى عقبك وجعل ابنتك خير مثال للصالحات ورزقك برها فى الدنيا والبسك بها تاج الكرامة والوقار يوم القيامة

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

بارك الله فيك أخي منبع الأثر، جزاك الله كل خيرٍ وحفظك من كل سوءٍ .... 
 شكراً على الدعوات المباركات أخي الكريم

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

نسأل الله أن يبارك لك فيها ويصلح أحوالها وأحوال والدتها 




> تتألم في بطنها ... هي  وأمها تحتاجان  دائماً دعاءكم المبارك ...


أظن هذا طبيعي كل الأطفال يعانون في البداية من هذا الألم، ويصرخون حتى الثالثة فجرا.....

أسأل الله تعالى أن يعين والدتها

----------


## حسين الحبشي

أولا: أسأل الله العظيم أن ينبتها نباتا حسنا، وأن يجعلها من الصالحات القانتات العابدات.
ثانيا: أسأل الله العظيم أن يشفي زوجتك، وأن يعينها على تربية أولادها.
ثالثا: نحبك في الله، ونحب جميع إخواننا في المجلس، على الرغم من أني لم أر الكثير منهم، نسأل الله أن يجمعنا بهذا الحب في الجنة، وأن يستخدمنا في نصرة دينه، والدفاع عنهن وعن هويتنا الإسلامية،آمين.

----------


## علي الغامدي

مبروك اخي جعلها الله من الحافظات الصالحات ...ورزقك برها

وأسأل الله الشفاء لحرمكم المصون

----------


## إسحاق ابن راهوية

بارك الله لك فيها و جعلها الله تسير على خطى أمهات المؤمنين

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

الإخوة الأفاضل : سارة بنت محمد، حسين الحبشي، علي الغامدي، إسحاق بن راهوية، جزاكم الله كل خيرٍ وبارك فيكم وحفظكم وأعطاكم سؤلكم ... شكر الله لكم جميعاً

----------


## الأخ ابراهيم

بارك الله لك أخي في الموهوبة و شكرت الواهب و رزقت برها و رشدها، و العقبى للمولود (ابتسامة).

----------


## أبو تميم الأهدل

أخي الكريم الدكتور/ رضا الحملاوي:
بُورِكَ لك فِي المَوْهُوبِ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ،  وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ.
جعلها الله قرة عين لوالديها، وأنبتها نباتاً حسناً، وزادكم من الذرية الصالحة النافعة في الدنيا والآخرة.
محبكم/
محمد أحمد الأهدل

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> بارك الله لك أخي في الموهوبة و شكرت الواهب و رزقت برها و رشدها، و العقبى للمولود (ابتسامة).


(ابتسامة) ... آمين وإياك أخي الفاضل إبراهيم 




> أخي الكريم الدكتور/ رضا الحملاوي:
> بُورِكَ لك فِي المَوْهُوبِ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ،  وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ.
> جعلها الله قرة عين لوالديها، وأنبتها نباتاً حسناً، وزادكم من الذرية الصالحة النافعة في الدنيا والآخرة.
> محبكم/
> محمد أحمد الأهدل


جزاك الله خيراً أخي الحبيب أبا تميم ... ولك بالمثل

----------


## شيرين عابدين

بارك الله فيها ، وجعلها سببا في دخولك ووالدتها الجنة !

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين ... وإياك أختي الفاضلة

----------


## سعد بن أحمد

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يشفي زوجتك  وأن يديم عليها الصحة والعافية ، وأن يديم بينكما المودة والرحمة والسكينة.
آمين يارب العالمين.

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

آمين، بارك الله فيك يا أخي سعد بن أحمد ... جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

لابد أنه سيكون لابنتك شأن عظيم إن شاء الله يا أستاذنا الكريم رضا
بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> لابد أنه سيكون لابنتك شأن عظيم إن شاء الله يا أستاذنا الكريم رضا


 اللهم آمين ، اللهم انبتها نباتا حسنا ... وتكبر وتدخل الألوكة  :Smile:  مثل أبيها وتنفع الجميع مثل نفعكم المستمر لإخوانك وأخوتك .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> لابد أنه سيكون لابنتك شأن عظيم إن شاء الله يا أستاذنا الكريم رضا
> بُورِكَ فِي المَوْهُوبِ ، وَشَكَرْتَ الوَاهِبَ ، وَرُزِقْتَ بِرَّهُ ، وَبَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ


شكر الله لك يا تسنيم ... شكراً على كلامك الطيب ... بلغك الله مناك !!!




> اللهم آمين ، اللهم انبتها نباتا حسنا ... وتكبر وتدخل الألوكة  مثل أبيها وتنفع الجميع مثل نفعكم المستمر لإخوانك وأخوتك .


آمين على دعائك أختي شميسة : ) ... أحسن الله إليك

----------

